# Breakfast For A Metric Century



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm doing a metric sunday morning. Wheels up at 0700.

What would be an appropriate breakfast and how long before the start?

Thx


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just have a normal breakfast. 35-50 gms. of carbohydrate. If you have breakfast an hour or so before the ride, and it's something easily digestible like whole grain cereal or toast, it shouldn't "come back up" on you. I also have a couple of cups of coffee, to get the bowels lubricated. 

2-3 hours into the ride, have some type of snack. If it's an organized metric, the rest stops will have something for you. Solo or group ride, grab some snack bars. Have one every couple of hours.

Stay hydrated. Drink before you're thirsty. I carry both water and electrolyte replacement bottles. On an organized ride, refill them at the rest stops as needed. Solo, either stop at a convenience store or carry a third bottle in a jersey pocket.

IMO, if you have a good base, metrics aren't all that hard. You're not even 2/3rds of the way to a full century. I don't think you have to treat them any differently than a 40-50 mile training ride, as far as dietary needs go. More than 2 hours on the bike, eat something.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd go with 4 delicious, delicious buttermilk pancakes topped with a couple of over medium eggs and maple syrup. And coffee, plus one water bottle of cold press.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Invite *The Pancake Man* over. He's served at several rides I've done in past years.
.
..... Pancake Man on the 2010 Katy Trail Ride - YouTube


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

for me, at least a quart of water before bed, and 3-4 packs of blueberries and cream quaker oat meal the moment i wake up, at least 90 mins before roll out (yes, it has to be blueberries and cream). for something in the 60-mile range, i'm more concerned with hydration than food. i'd probably also bring along a granola bar for the midway point. i also leave a banana or two in the car and make it my first snack after finishing. i also stay away from coffee because i don't like the way it makes me feel while riding, but that may just be me.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

s4gobabygo said:


> ... 3-4 packs of blueberries and cream quaker oat meal ....


Quaker Instant Oatmeal - Blueberries & Cream
WHOLE GRAIN ROLLED OATS, SUGAR, BLUEBERRY FLAVORED AND COLORED FRUIT PIECES (DRIED FIGS, DRIED CORN SYRUP SOLIDS, MODIFIED FOOD STARCH, SUGAR, DEXTROSE, GLYCERIN, BLUEBERRY JUICE CONCENTRATE, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED VEGETABLE OIL [SOY AND/OR COTTONSEED]**, ARTIFICIAL BLUEBERRY FLAVOR, CITRIC ACID, BLUE 2 LAKE, RED 40 LAKE), CREAMING AGENT (MALTODEXTRIN, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED SOYBEAN OIL**, WHEY, SODIUM CASEINATE), SALT, CALCIUM CARBONATE, ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, GUAR GUM, OAT FLOUR, NIACINAMIDE*, REDUCED IRON, VITAMIN A PALMITATE, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE*, RIBOFLAVIN*, SOY LECITHIN, THIAMIN MONONITRATE*, FOLIC ACID*

I used to use the packets, but that's a lot of stuff you don't need. I use 1 cup dry oatmeal, 1.25 cups 2% milk, and 2 tablespoons of brown sugar. 3 minutes in the microwave and stir. Slice up a banana and throw that on top. If you have time to cook it on the stove, a very thinly sliced banana stirred in near the end will just dissolve into deliciousness. Add a shake of nutmeg if you like.

I try to eat an hour before riding, but 30 minutes is enough for me because this is easy on my stomach.

Also, compare your prices for quaker oats vs. bob's red mill thick oatmeal. I think it has nicer texture, smell, flavor for only slightly more money. Try it once and see what you think, I was hooked on the smell when I opened my first bag. It does seem to take a longer time to sit and soak up the fluid though.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

maybe my point wasn't entirely clear, but what i mean is that for a ride in the 60-mile range, i'm more focused on eating something that's easy to stomach at 5am, (when i'm normally in a deep deep slumber) and simple to prepare. i get nausea easily in the morning if i try to force feed myself breakfast, and i also get anxious if i have to cook, am running late, etc. if we're talking about a century or longer ride, then i'm doing extra laundry all week to get my GF to wake up in time to prepare something good for me the morning before the ride, but for a metric or similar, something tasty and easy will do just fine for me. clearly this is a mind-over-matter philosophy, but it's been working for me!







black_box said:


> Quaker Instant Oatmeal - Blueberries & Cream
> WHOLE GRAIN ROLLED OATS, SUGAR, BLUEBERRY FLAVORED AND COLORED FRUIT PIECES (DRIED FIGS, DRIED CORN SYRUP SOLIDS, MODIFIED FOOD STARCH, SUGAR, DEXTROSE, GLYCERIN, BLUEBERRY JUICE CONCENTRATE, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED VEGETABLE OIL [SOY AND/OR COTTONSEED]**, ARTIFICIAL BLUEBERRY FLAVOR, CITRIC ACID, BLUE 2 LAKE, RED 40 LAKE), CREAMING AGENT (MALTODEXTRIN, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED SOYBEAN OIL**, WHEY, SODIUM CASEINATE), SALT, CALCIUM CARBONATE, ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, GUAR GUM, OAT FLOUR, NIACINAMIDE*, REDUCED IRON, VITAMIN A PALMITATE, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE*, RIBOFLAVIN*, SOY LECITHIN, THIAMIN MONONITRATE*, FOLIC ACID*
> 
> I used to use the packets, but that's a lot of stuff you don't need. I use 1 cup dry oatmeal, 1.25 cups 2% milk, and 2 tablespoons of brown sugar. 3 minutes in the microwave and stir. Slice up a banana and throw that on top. If you have time to cook it on the stove, a very thinly sliced banana stirred in near the end will just dissolve into deliciousness. Add a shake of nutmeg if you like.
> ...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Gee it's only a metric... last weekend I did one on no breakfast and 2 water bottles. Didn't even stop at the rest stops. Had a banana at the end. 21 mph avg, sitting in a pretty large group.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Samadhi said:


> I'm doing a metric sunday morning. Wheels up at 0700.
> 
> What would be an appropriate breakfast and how long before the start?
> 
> Thx


60% of a regular breakfast?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> 60% of a regular breakfast?


THAT'S IT!!!!

That's what I'll do! I'll simply eat 60% of my regular breakfast - which is usually nothing, so I'll get up, go straight to the bathroom and puke. That should put me in a calorie deficit but if that's what it takes ........

:idea:


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> Gee it's only a metric... last weekend I did one on no breakfast and 2 water bottles. Didn't even stop at the rest stops. Had a banana at the end. 21 mph avg, sitting in a pretty large group.


You wanna ride it for me? 

You don't have to settle for a bananna at the end, either. I think they're serving BBQ at the finish and seeing as you're such a god-like rider they may even give you seconds!

Oh and if the metric is too piddly an effort after your crushing triumph last time out, my entry will allow you to do the full century with a climb most locals consider to be challenging at least.

No sense in me going out there an embarrassing myself coz I can only maintain 12.5mph.:thumbsup:


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Toast + PB, yogurt + banana.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

For 60 -100 miles.

2 large blueberry pancakes, 3 scrambled eggs, 1 banana, triple macchiato coffee.

then I eat a little something every 30mins on the bike.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Samadhi said:


> I'm doing a metric sunday morning. Wheels up at 0700.
> 
> What would be an appropriate breakfast and how long before the start?
> 
> Thx


It's a bit late to be considering this, as it should be a tried/true pre-race meal.

For me it's a 3-egg cheese omelette.

David


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been riding 82 miles most Saturday mornings on oatmeal with blueberries and brown sugar plus two pieces of toast with cream cheese and jelly. And coffee, of course.
The bread cakes from The Feedzone Cookbook are my added fuel during the ride.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> Gee it's only a metric... last weekend I did one on no breakfast and 2 water bottles. Didn't even stop at the rest stops. Had a banana at the end. 21 mph avg, sitting in a pretty large group.


I'd rep this, but apparently I've been stalking you. 

Oh, and bagel and a cup of coffee.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> Gee it's only a metric... last weekend I did one on no breakfast and 2 water bottles. Didn't even stop at the rest stops. Had a banana at the end. 21 mph avg, sitting in a pretty large group.


So true.

Sat. and Sun. are 140 and 110 (km) respectively, weather permitting. Roll out of bed fill the bottle, pop a Hammer Gel in the pocket and grab a banana for the ride over to the start.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Cup of coffee and a smoke.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Winters said:


> Invite *The Pancake Man* over. He's served at several rides I've done in past years.
> .
> ..... Pancake Man on the 2010 Katy Trail Ride - YouTube


We have a guy like that here in the Denver area and as I understand it he's out on the Ride the Rockies tour right now. Although I'm on an organized ride, there's no mention of breakfast being offered. Too bad, actually. I LOVE pancakes. 

I just found out there's a Waffle House not far from the start. Maybe some Sex-On-A-Plate (waffles) would be in order ........


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

pigpen said:


> Cup of coffee and a smoke.


Gawd, don't tempt me.


----------

